# Der Winter naht...



## maro (22. Sep. 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich mach mir auf Grund der Temperaturen, in den letzten 2 Wochen Gedaken über den Winter und wie ich die Koi und den Teich am besten dadurch bekomme.

Ich habe mir überlegt den kompletten Teich samt Pflanzenfilter abzudecken, indem ich einen Holzrahmen bauen lasse und Doppelstegplatten drauf mache. Vom Pflanzenfilter bis zum gegenüberr liegendem Teichende abfallend. So das auch Schnee abrutschen kann. 
Ein Schiebefenster rein zum füttern. 

Aber wenn ich das mache wird das Wasser weiter vom Skimmer in de Pflanzenfilter geleitet und läuft dann über die Wasserfälle zurück in den Teich. 
Wäre das ok ? Sollte ich eine Pumpe mit weniger förder Leistung nutzen im Winter ? 
Es ist unser erster Winter mit Koi und ich will das alles Stimmt, deshalb brauch ich eure Hilfe.
Wie findet Ihr meinen Plan?

Gruss Steffi


----------



## BMW525v6 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*

Hallo Steffi,

Ich würde das Wasser vom Skimmer direkt in den Teich leiten,da sonst dein Wasser über den Bachlauf extrem abkühlt und dein Teich,wenn er nicht beheizt ist noch mehr runterkühlen würde.
Mein Teich decke ich jedes Jahr mit 3,00cm starken Styropurplatten ab und spare dabei meinen Skimmer aus,damit das Wasser noch ordentlich fließen kann und nicht zufriet.
Bei mir wird zum Beispiel ca.10% vom BA und ca.90% vom Skimmer bei gedrosselter Pumpenleistung abgesaugt und habe bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit gehabt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.

Gruß Nico


----------



## Zacky (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*

Hallo.

...über den Bachlauf kühlt das Wasser, wie schon beschrieben, stärker ab...da jedoch dein Teich vermutlich dann zu 100 % abgedeckt sein wird, sollte das funktionieren...setzt jedoch voraus, dass auch der Filter (Biosys) winterfest verpackt ist...den Pflanzenfilter würde ich wohl eher abschalten, da die Pflanzen vermutlich auch in die Winterpause gehen und zum Teil eingehen werden...das Wasser würde ich nach dem Biosys-Filter direkt in den Teich zurückführen...der Biosys sollte ausreichen um das Wasser wieder aufzubereiten...auch sollte bedacht werden, dass die Fische bei einem abgedeckten Teich ggf. auch eine Winterfütterung bekommen sollten, wenn es die Temperaturen erlauben...sollte aber eigentlich schon so sein, bei Abdeckung mit Doppelstegplatten hält sich bei vielen die Temperatur oberhalb der 5-6° C, wo eine angepasste Fütterung mit Winterfutter oder bei Temperaturen über 10° C gar Ganzjahresfutter erfolgen könnte...den Filter kannst du dann wie beschrieben gedrosselt bedienen bzw. die Pumpenleistung reduzieren...


----------



## maro (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*

Hallo zusammen, danke für die Antworten.
Noch ,ne Frage... Wenn ich das Wasser nicht mehr durch den Pflanzenfilter schicke, habe ich doch stehendes Wasser drin. Gammelt das nicht?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*

Hi Maro,

nee, solange keine gammeligen Pflanzen-/Futterreste im Wasser liegen, die eine Sauerstoffzehrung bewirken passiert eigentlich nicht viel (wenns Eis net gerade wieder mal 50cm dick wird). 
Ein Pflanzenfilter bringt im Winter ja auch keine große Wirkung mehr, da die Pflanzen das Wachstum einstellen - es werden dort drin dann keine "Schadstoffe" wie Nitrat/Phosphat abgebaut

MfG Frank


----------



## fbr (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*

Hallo Steffi,


> Wenn ich das Wasser nicht mehr durch den Pflanzenfilter schicke, habe ich doch stehendes Wasser drin. Gammelt das nicht?


Kannst ihn ja 2013 spülen und in den Kanal pumpen und danach wieder befüllen.


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo Steffi,
> 
> Kannst ihn ja 2013 spülen und in den Kanal pumpen und danach wieder befüllen.



Das würde ich nicht bei meinem tun, den da überwintern unzählige kleinst Lebewesen, selbst wenn er komplett durchfriert. Wäre ja schade um diese, da haben sie den Winter überlebt um dann auf der Wiese zu vertrocknen 

mfg René


----------



## I.koi (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*

Hallo

Also ich werde meinen Filter mit 80% weiter laufen lassen. der Filter steht im Keller meiner Gartenhütte, der Keller wird beheizt und in den Teich rein nochmals mit 3 KW. Ich habe 11 m³ an Wasservolumen. Abdecken werde ich Ihn denke ich nicht. Oder doch?????


----------



## gartenotti (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*

hallöchen an euch

ich muss jetzt auch mal fragen ob ich meine wasserpest raus nehmen muss oder kann ich sie drinn lassen über den winter ?? was würdet ihr machen ??

gruß otti


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*

Hallo Steffi,
Stegdoppelplatten im Winter mit Schnee und Eis darauf bewegen halte ich für sehr fraglich!!!
Schee und Eis rutschen dann auch nur mit der entsprechenden starken Neigung und zum verschieben brauchst du einen Rahmen, der aber meistens auch vereist! Dann ist ein Fenster zum hochklappen die bessere Lösung, finde ich.


----------



## Zacky (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Abdecken werde ich Ihn denke ich nicht. Oder doch?????



Besser doch...sonst ist das beheizte Filterhaus und die Teichheizung rausgeschmissenes Geld. 

@-Gartenotti - Das kannst du eigentlich drin lassen.


----------



## Joerg (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Der Winter naht...*

Hallo Steffi,
den Pflanzenfilter würde ich auch stilllegen, der arbeitet ja kaum noch und das Wasser kühlt dort aus.
Bei den Doppelstegplatten musst du dann auf die Schneelast achten. Wenn es mal viel geschneit hat dann auch mal abkehren. Gefährlich wird es wenn zum Schnee noch Wasser kommt.


----------

